# Projects You've Been Disappointed With?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

Of the projects that you've been disappointed with, which one turned out the worst?

What did you learn from it?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Biggest disappointment so far has been the jig I built for cutting miters. It is off in some way so that the four sides of the frame just don't close up. I did learn that narrow kerf blades can deflect, which was one of the problems. Learned that wide kerf blades are much less likely to deflect, and kerf width needs to be considered in some cases.

I also learned that to make picture frames, you really need a miter trimmer (Lion type). Got a Griz trimmer and voila, perfect miters. Learned once again, that sometimes you just have to have a specific tool to get the result you want. Precision isn't as exacting for woodworking in general, but sometimes, it is everything.

This was an interesting question because there have been so many frustrating experiments, and so many lessons. Looking forward to others' responses.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

three story, (24'5'' tall), 60'' wide, self supporting spiral (free standing) staircase that was 12° out of rotation, 1¼'' short (due to weight compression) and lamination separations (material failure due to stresses from weight)...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> CableGuy...
> Insulating my garage, very disappointing . I learned don't show pictures of your garage on a router wood forum till its insulated...


so how would this be a disappointment...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> so how would this be a disappointment...


Well it's more if a headache than a disappointment lol


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

My views on this are going to be exactly OPPOSITE from what one might expect...

Being an inventor, I LOVE TO MAKE MISTAKES, I know this initially sounds silly; but here is the truth: Rarely does an invention END-UP as it has been originally conceived! No body wants a bad reputation, so new ideas are best tested and critiqued. Everything I have invented, turned-out different by the time it "Hit the market" than the original idea. I'm a deep thinker and I utilize hand sketches and AutoCAD (2d & 3d) to produce (eventual) virtual models of my ideas.

The best way for me to learn is to make mistakes - so I view "MISTAKES" or "FAILURES" as learning experiences. But, let me also say this: I get told often that, "I tried that and it didn't work" - this doesn't even slow me down. Talk about thinking outside of the box - I don't even know where said "box" is!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> three story, (24'5'' tall), 60'' wide, self supporting spiral (free standing) staircase that was 12° out of rotation, 1¼'' short (due to weight compression) and lamination separations (material failure due to stresses from weight)...


Even being a failure, it still sounds like quite an accomplishment. I can hardly imagine a 5' wide spiral wood staircase 24' tall.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> My views on this are going to be exactly OPPOSITE from what one might expect...
> 
> Being an inventor, I LOVE TO MAKE MISTAKES, I know this initially sounds silly; but here is the truth: Rarely does an invention END-UP as it has been originally conceived! No body wants a bad reputation, so new ideas are best tested and critiqued. Everything I have invented, turned-out different by the time it "Hit the market" than the original idea. I'm a deep thinker and I utilize hand sketches and AutoCAD (2d & 3d) to produce (eventual) virtual models of my ideas.
> 
> ...


Outstanding attitude, Otis!

We only learn from our mistakes. They make us better at what we do. I still get frustrated with myself when I make stupid mistakes, like cutting a drawer bottom to a wrong dimension. However, those are the types of mistakes that not only teach us, but can warn us that we are not paying attention. Sometimes they tell you it is time to back off before we make a mistake we WILL regret.

The old saying, that, "those who do not learn from history, are bound to repeat it", can be applied to woodworking.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chuckgray said:


> Even being a failure, it still sounds like quite an accomplishment. I can hardly imagine a 5' wide spiral wood staircase 24' tall.


tear it down and do it again...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty much everything I do. But then, I tend to have unrealistic expectations, especially for the first time I've tried something. What I've learned from my friend Oliver is to make a mock-up out of cardboard, or scrap wood, first to see how the process is going to work before I mess up expensive wood.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> My views on this are going to be exactly OPPOSITE from what one might expect...
> 
> Being an inventor, I LOVE TO MAKE MISTAKES, I know this initially sounds silly; but here is the truth: Rarely does an invention END-UP as it has been originally conceived! No body wants a bad reputation, so new ideas are best tested and critiqued. Everything I have invented, turned-out different by the time it "Hit the market" than the original idea. I'm a deep thinker and I utilize hand sketches and AutoCAD (2d & 3d) to produce (eventual) virtual models of my ideas.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Otis, few of my projects end up the way they were initially envisioned — and usually they end up better. Of course along the way I may have to switch to Plan B or Plan C even when those additional plans didn't exist until "the multiplicities of interacting factors" forced what we in the artillery call a *Bold Range Change*. :laugh:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> I'm with you, Otis, few of my projects end up the way they were initially envisioned — and usually they end up better. Of course along the way I may have to switch to Plan B or Plan C even when those additional plans didn't exist until "the multiplicities of interacting factors" forced what we in the artillery call a *Bold Range Change*. :laugh:


ahhhh.
plan ''C'' because ''B'' was a bummer...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Cor !


Rog


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

"A man's reach should exceed his grasp." Robert Browning


Rog


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Life.
as soon as you learn something, you forget something.
as soon as you want to do something, you find your body doesnt want to do it.

Dont think I'm ever going to get the hang of it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Life.
> as soon as you learn something, you forget something.
> as soon as you want to do something, you find your body doesnt want to do it.
> 
> Dont think I'm ever going to get the hang of it.


Another lesson: When I do one new thing right, and something I thought I knew wrong, it is time to slow down. Sometimes I think that using power tools makes it easy to get in a rushed state, which is when the old lesson doesn't have time to come to you. At least that seems to be what happens to me. Patience is a great lesson, worth the occasional supplication "God, give me patience, and I mean RIGHT NOW!"

Switching to hand tools sometimes breaks this false sense of urgency.


----------



## dabob (Jan 12, 2010)

I look at them as "learning experiences" it just helps when you didn't spend an amount equal to a college tuition on it . . . . and I can always make a second version more correctly . .. lol


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of my projects have some disappointment involved but like Otis and Oliver I can usually find a way to solve the problems rather than start over. I haven't tried any tall free standing spiral stairs though. That sounds like an expensive learning curve.

Like Desert Rat Tom I find I make mistakes much more slowly using hand tools.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

wanna see who you are? 

Make a mistake!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

On every project I do ,I have to go into "Save Mode" before it is finished. And I think that figuring out how to save it is the challenge for me. Very few have gone in the garbage,some have become shop fixtures tho.

Herb

In that first picture, I can't work in shop with gloves on, or all my projects would end up in the garbage.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I can easily remember one project that was a disappointment...at least for a little while. I was building a couple of the custom coolers and everything was going along smoothly. I started assembling the end pieces, and soone discovered I had made two left sides and no right! :frown:

After kicking the cat, I started building another one for the right side! Wrong! Got another exact duplicate of the left side. By now the cat is no where to be seen! :grin: I can't say that I blame him.

I think I have said it before, mirror images are my demise. My head just can't seem to figure it out.

The end result is I have two left sides for the next pair of coolers if I have the need to build more! >

Note: Just kidding about the cat. I don't have one.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> On every project I do ,I have to go into "Save Mode" before it is finished. And I think that figuring out how to save it is the challenge for me. Very few have gone in the garbage,some have become shop fixtures tho.
> 
> Herb
> 
> In that first picture, I can't work in shop with gloves on, or all my projects would end up in the garbage.


I think the only time you should wear gloves in the shop is when carrying something - I never wear gloves when working around equipment - too easy for them to get caught - same as long sleeves.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I can easily remember one project
> 
> Note: Just kidding about the cat. I don't have one.


Thats because he packed his bags and moved out.:grin::grin:

Herb

Yeah that mirror image stuff is like that, I run into that in my padlocks when I drill the back of the face to accept the mechanism pins and end up drilling th the face side instead.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> three story, (24'5'' tall), 60'' wide, self supporting spiral (free standing) staircase that was 12° out of rotation, 1¼'' short (due to weight compression) and lamination separations (material failure due to stresses from weight)...


If they can't support their own weight, how do they do under a load of people. Sounds like an Engineering problem, did a Structural Engineer stamp the drawings?

I have had a similar situation only half that tall, building a form for concrete spiral stairs. Fortunately didn't have the concrete pour scheduled , but had to scramble to fix it before the deadline. Stairs are tricky,material variations in thickness can sure add up.

Herb


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

After reading Sticks entry, I remember many years ago when I was a journey man Carpenter. We were building a house in the middle of a golf course outside Austin Texas. The owners had us divert from the architectural plans when ever they thought of something different. One thing we did was add a full basement under the house when none was allowed in the area. They just called it a wine cellar.
Well they wanted a half turn stairwell to the second floor. None of us on the crew had ever attempted one. I being young and not knowing when to shut my mouth, said, I would build one. I did my math and laid the thing out to make a half turn. I made a 36 X 6 1/4 inch box out of 2x6 and tied it to a 36 x 13 1/4 inch box with a slight turn with more 2x6 stringers, the next one was 20 1/4 x 36 and so forth , up it went. By the time I got to the 6th step, I was making some pretty big boxes out of 2x6 and tying them together with 2x6. I thought it was going pretty good. Until the owners came out to see what was using all this 2x6. The thing looked pretty rough but it was solid as heck. It took hours for the real stairs crew to tear it out to build a real spiral staircase.
They let me go a few days later, no longer need my services.
I have always wanted to try to build another one, but no one has ask me. Maybe I will build one in my shop to get to the lumber stored in the attic. Hmmmm??


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like I'm not the only one who, every time I try to walk on water, my ears get wet.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Every time I've made one last cut past quitting time. Never fails.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> After reading Sticks entry, I remember many years ago when I was a journey man Carpenter. We were building a house in the middle of a golf course outside Austin Texas. The owners had us divert from the architectural plans when ever they thought of something different. One thing we did was add a full basement under the house when none was allowed in the area. They just called it a wine cellar.
> Well they wanted a half turn stairwell to the second floor. None of us on the crew had ever attempted one. I being young and not knowing when to shut my mouth, said, I would build one. I did my math and laid the thing out to make a half turn. I made a 36 X 6 1/4 inch box out of 2x6 and tied it to a 36 x 13 1/4 inch box with a slight turn with more 2x6 stringers, the next one was 20 1/4 x 36 and so forth , up it went. By the time I got to the 6th step, I was making some pretty big boxes out of 2x6 and tying them together with 2x6. I thought it was going pretty good. Until the owners came out to see what was using all this 2x6. The thing looked pretty rough but it was solid as heck. It took hours for the real stairs crew to tear it out to build a real spiral staircase.
> They let me go a few days later, no longer need my services.
> I have always wanted to try to build another one, but no one has ask me. Maybe I will build one in my shop to get to the lumber stored in the attic. Hmmmm??


You can still do it ,David. Just build one in the back yard,a spiral stairs to nowhere. Then when the weather permits take your morning tea/coffee and news paper and sit on the top landing and read.:smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Actually, it's the mistakes that keep us doing it . . .
If every cut turns out perfect, if every joint falls together right the first time, if every project goes according to plan; where's the challenge in that? If it were easy, anybody could do it. "We do these things, not because they are easy, but because they are ha-ad." - JFK 

The only projects I've been disappointed with are the ones I gave up on and abandoned.
I can't think of a single project I completed that I've been disappointed with in the end. Oh I've been frustrated at all points during the build! I've been back to the wood store the third time to buy another piece after I ruined the first and second ones. I've sanded finish down to the bare wood and started over. But I stuck with it until I was happy with the result. The satisfaction of the finished product is only made sweeter by the frustrations encountered along the way.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> Actually, it's the mistakes that keep us doing it . . .
> If every cut turns out perfect, if every joint falls together right the first time, if every project goes according to plan; where's the challenge in that? If it were easy, anybody could do it. "We do these things, not because they are easy, but because they are ha-ad." - JFK
> 
> The only projects I've been disappointed with are the ones I gave up on and abandoned.
> I can't think of a single project I completed that I've been disappointed with in the end. Oh I've been frustrated at all points during the build! I've been back to the wood store the third time to buy another piece after I ruined the first and second ones. I've sanded finish down to the bare wood and started over. But I stuck with it until I was happy with the result. The satisfaction of the finished product is only made sweeter by the frustrations encountered along the way.


I think you nailed it, Andy. I don't build furniture or houses so I don't use plans where every part is rigidly pre-defined. Making everything perfect with every cut would be boring as hell. More like factory work than a hobby. I enjoy the problem solving and challenges as much as I enjoy the finished project.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> I think the only time you should wear gloves in the shop is when carrying something - I never wear gloves when working around equipment - too easy for them to get caught - same as long sleeves.


A couple of days ago i popped by my neighbour's house to see how she was getting along with a new lattice work fence in her front yard.
She was helping her carpenter mount the panels and screw them down.
Well, she was wearing tight stretchy woven gloves and wouldn't you know it right while I'm standing there, her glove caught in the chuck and nearly pulled it off her hand. Needless to say I explained that power tools and gloves don't mix. I was sort of surprised that the carpenter hadn't said anything prior to the 'incident'.
When I told her it was bad juju, he quickly agreed...:surprise:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Dan
Can you imagine if that had been a table saw - probably would only need to buy one glove in the future.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

She just lucked out, Vince, in that it was super stretchy. 
It's blood alley on our street this week.
Wednesday morning an older guy was just touring the neighbourhood, on a restored '46 Indian m/c.
He'd slowed right down for a woman walking on the street and was gearing back up again when his transmission seized.
The rear tire skidded throwing him first onto the handlebars then dragging him down the street for an amazingly long distance.
He's alive but in serious condition. *shudders*

That's how fast a fantastic, beautiful sunny day turns to ****.
You ask yourself, what could he/I have done differently? Nothing. He didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

First job out of high school was feeding a chipper for a tree service. It would take a 9" limb. Gloves weren't allowed as a couple guys had a knot stub hook the gauntlet as the limbs went whistling by and drug their arm into the chipper. Read a story about a college girl in an industrial arts program at a college who decided to work on a project after hours. She had long hair and they found her the next morning with it wrapped around the lathe spindle and her neck broken. We had our bread delivered to the house in the early fifties by a friend from our church. He delivered the bread in about a '50 Chev step van (that will only mean anything to the old timers here). As he was getting out once his ring got hooked on the metal lip around the doorway and he left that finger inside the truck. SO, no gloves, nothing dangling down, and no jewelry. Also nothing stuck in my ears playing music or talking to me. That's a distraction I don't need.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> She just lucked out, Vince, in that it was super stretchy.
> It's blood alley on our street this week.
> Wednesday morning an older guy was just touring the neighbourhood, on a restored '46 Indian m/c.
> He'd slowed right down for a woman walking on the street and was gearing back up again when his transmission seized.
> ...


Wasn't his time to go, I guess.

But on a lighter note, you were there when the woman got in trouble, and you saw the man on the bike. Hmmm, I'm thinking you're the bad luck charm. :surprise:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Charles

I spent 6 months in training out in Regina when I joined the RCMP. We were not allowed to wear rings, chains or jewellery of any kind.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Wasn't his time to go, I guess.
> 
> But on a lighter note, you were there when the woman got in trouble, and you saw the man on the bike. * Hmmm, I'm thinking you're the bad luck charm. :surprise:*




definitely..


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> First job out of high school was feeding a chipper for a tree service. It would take a 9" limb. Gloves weren't allowed as a couple guys had a knot stub hook the gauntlet as the limbs went whistling by and drug their arm into the chipper. Read a story about a college girl in an industrial arts program at a college who decided to work on a project after hours. She had long hair and they found her the next morning with it wrapped around the lathe spindle and her neck broken. We had our bread delivered to the house in the early fifties by a friend from our church. He delivered the bread in about a '50 Chev step van (that will only mean anything to the old timers here). As he was getting out once his ring got hooked on the metal lip around the doorway and he left that finger inside the truck. SO, no gloves, nothing dangling down, and no jewelry. Also nothing stuck in my ears playing music or talking to me. That's a distraction I don't need.


I've recounted in a previous post how my father slipped and caught his wedding ring on the side of a in-ground swimming pool we were building. Lucky I was there to grab his wrist or he probably would have lost his finger.

He never wore the ring again.

To this day I never wear rings or a wrist watch except for very special or formal occasions. I almost came to blows with the ex when I explained I didn't want to wear a wedding band. She just couldn't wrap her arms around the reason(s). We finally compromised. I wore it for a year except when I was working with my hands, and for special occasions afterwards. She finally understood when a friend jumped out of a boat, caught his and I had to cut the ring off to save his finger.

Jewelry and working with your hands don't mix.

If I remember correctly, the founders of this site (Rosenthal's) used to put all of their rings, and watches into a box before operating the routers on their TV show.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had guys catch their wedding bands on duplex nail heads, one lost a finger when he slipped and caught his wedding band. I had mine hook a couple of times and decided to not wear
them anymore, but the wife accused me of having a midlife crisis and wanting to attract young women.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had guys catch their wedding bands on duplex nail heads, one lost a finger when he slipped and caught his wedding band. I had mine hook a couple of times and decided to not were them anymore, but the wife accused me of having a midlife crisis and wanting to attract young women.
> 
> Herb


They're not mutually exclusive... >


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had guys catch their wedding bands on duplex nail heads, one lost a finger when he slipped and caught his wedding band. I had mine hook a couple of times and decided to not wear
> them anymore, but the wife accused me of having a midlife crisis and wanting to attract young women.
> 
> Herb


You wanted two 20s? - your probably not wired for 220


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"But on a lighter note, you were there when the woman got in trouble, and you saw the man on the bike. *Hmmm, I'm thinking you're the bad luck charm.*"
-Vince


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Good one Dan, but this might be closer


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

heh...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> You wanted two 20s? - your probably not wired for 220


at my age it'd be 3½ 20's but the mere thought and a cold sip of water would be too much...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> at my age it'd be 3½ 20's but the mere thought and a cold sip of water would be too much...


at my age I'd rather have a good meal


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> at my age I'd rather have a good meal


and a nap...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nap later; there's people waiting.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I tripped the breaker,or blew a fuse,

You guys are putting me asleep already. ho-hum.............zzzzzzzzzzz

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> She just lucked out, Vince, in that it was super stretchy.
> It's blood alley on our street this week.
> Wednesday morning an older guy was just touring the neighbourhood, on a restored '46 Indian m/c.
> He'd slowed right down for a woman walking on the street and was gearing back up again when his transmission seized.
> ...


Latest word is that they medivaced him down to Vancouver for a splenectomy.


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Probably a bit harder to fix than a picture frame Stick !


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had guys come in to my front office looking for a job on numerous occasions...Some have very long hair - nope. Some wear lots of jewelry - nope. Some cannot quit fiddle-farting with their cell phones - nope. Clean cut, intelligent, presentable to MY CUSTOMERS - let's talk. Missing skills might be learned, but bad habits often cannot be UNlearned. My front office ladies can usually come and get me and already tell me their thoughts on someone prior to my coming-up for an interview! I'm a very nice guy and I treat my employees like family - but my expectations of them are SKY HIGH! 

I HATE to admit this, but there have been a couple of occasions where I've had to fire TOP-NOTCH EMPLOYEES because of their wives, girl friends, boy friends or simply friends that want to come here and "hang-out". Some young couples marry "out of their league", i.e. A great employee in the front office will have a husband who absolutely WILL NOT QUIT HANGING AROUND. If, after a couple of warnings; this situation isn't remedied - I've had no choice but to let a very good worker HIT THE STREET. SAD, BUT TRUE! So, you could say: The "project I was disappointed with" was me attempting to team up with a DUD.

Lessons learned hard are lessons best remembered.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> I've had guys come in to my front office looking for a job on numerous occasions...Some have very long hair - nope. Some wear lots of jewelry - nope. Some cannot quit fiddle-farting with their cell phones - nope. Clean cut, intelligent, presentable to MY CUSTOMERS - let's talk. Missing skills might be learned, but bad habits often cannot be UNlearned. My front office ladies can usually come and get me and already tell me their thoughts on someone prior to my coming-up for an interview! I'm a very nice guy and I treat my employees like family - but my expectations of them are SKY HIGH!
> 
> I HATE to admit this, but there have been a couple of occasions where I've had to fire TOP-NOTCH EMPLOYEES because of their wives, girl friends, boy friends or simply friends that want to come here and "hang-out". Some young couples marry "out of their league", i.e. A great employee in the front office will have a husband who absolutely WILL NOT QUIT HANGING AROUND. If, after a couple of warnings; this situation isn't remedied - I've had no choice but to let a very good worker HIT THE STREET. SAD, BUT TRUE! So, you could say: The "project I was disappointed with" was me attempting to team up with a DUD.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, Otis. That position is seldom stated outright anymore. My feelings too.

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Otis


I like your thinking - totally agree


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn,,, I just gotta bite my tongue!!!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Otis
> 
> 
> I like your thinking - totally agree


you are not the only one...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh, I thought we were talking about WOODWORKING Projects! When we start talking about PEOPLE Projects, my success rate is much lower. We'll start with my grow-your-own wife project. That one was really disappointing . . . . and I eventually gave up on her. 

A woman marries a man hoping she can change him; but she can't.
A man marries a woman hoping she'll never change; but she does.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Damn,,, I just gotta bite my tongue!!!!!



@TwoSkies57...

Hey...
double checked the totals...

57,844.91$ for the tangible...
add 31% ± a fuzz for the intangible...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of not quite perfect projects:
" - Men dislike women who don't understand them, and women dislike men who do. "


>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *and women dislike men who do. * "
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> >


and treat them as equals, ignore their control ploys and don't foot the bill their for high maint...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And the list gets longer.Heh,Heh

Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

A lot of wisdom here. 
I've made several mistakes during a specific project construction I look at for some solution and if I can´t find it I put the piece onto the grill for the next barbecue. I rarely buy charcoal for barbecue.


----------



## dabob (Jan 12, 2010)

One more ring story . . I didn't wear mine but a mechanic friend of my did . . he was down working close to the starter solenoid and shorted the hot lead to the frame through the ring . . . did you know that gold is an excellent conductor of electricity . . . burned it darn near to the bone . . long time healing and then still didn't work right.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

dabob said:


> One more ring story . . I didn't wear mine but a mechanic friend of my did . . he was down working close to the starter solenoid and shorted the hot lead to the frame through the ring . . . did you know that gold is an excellent conductor of electricity . . . burned it darn near to the bone . . long time healing and then still didn't work right.


Electricians don't wear rings on the job either for some reason,or should I say same reason.

Herb


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

*Proportionality*

When I first started wood working I want to make a chessboard out of red oak and walnut. However, I thought if a regular sized board was good a gigantic chessboard would be better. Also, I saw a little knick knack stand that had three shelves and it was made of oak with straight 1 inch square oak legs. I thought it looked great and if it look great then I could copy it and make it better by making it twice the size.

In both cases, as you probably already know, I was wrong as you can not just scale up by doubling the dimensions. Well, you can do it but it ain't gonna look too great!


----------

